# G19 - Logitech Gaming Software stürzt ab und startet nicht...



## Falcony6886 (15. August 2012)

*G19 - Logitech Gaming Software stürzt ab und startet nicht...*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut, alle Treiber plus Windows Updates installiert und es läuft auch alles super. Nur die Logitech G19 will nicht mit der neuen Logitech Gaming Software 8.30 zusammenarbeiten. Nachdem ich die Gaming Software installiert hatte, kam die Anzeige "Logitech Gaming Software funktioniert nicht mehr" und "LCore.exe Runtime Error". Eine Suche im Netz hat ergeben, dass die Software Admin-Rechte benötigt - was vorher nie der Fall war. Also als Admin gestartet und sie läuft.

Allerdings geht dann der Autostart nicht mehr --> sie wird beim Windows Start nicht mehr geladen... Version 8.20 (die ich vorher genutzt habe) macht den selben Mist. Jetzt habe ich nach weiterer Recherche mal die Software deinstalliert, Tastatur ausgesteckt, Software neuinstalliert. Dann startet die Software ohne Admin-Rechte. Tastatur wieder eingesteckt, neugestartet - und dann kam die Böse Überraschung: Die Software startet gar nicht mehr... 

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee? Oder vielleicht dasselbe Problem? Bin echt langsam am Verzweifeln... 

Edit:

Rechnerdaten:

Core i5-3570k
8GB DDR3-1600
ASRock Z77 Extreme6
Samsung SSD830 128GB
Zotac Geforce GTX 480 Amp!
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Logitech G19
Roccat Kova+
Windows 7 64bit Home Premium SP1 mit allen Updates


----------



## Arazis (15. August 2012)

*AW: G19 - Logitech Gaming Software stürzt ab und startet nicht...*

Nun, evtl. die Installer.exe als Administrator ausführen, so das er sich das Merken kann das Adminrechte vorhanden sind. Wenn dies nicht funktioniert, das ganze mal sepperat im Abgesicherten Modus installieren.
LG


----------



## Falcony6886 (15. August 2012)

*AW: G19 - Logitech Gaming Software stürzt ab und startet nicht...*

Danke, dass werde ich mal probieren! Ich denke, da könnte der Hund begraben liegen... Normalerweise führe ich sowas immer als Admin aus, nur habe ich es bislang nur per "Doppelklick" gemacht... Werde es nach der Arbeit mal testen! 

Das raubt mir echt den letzten Nerv im Moment...

Edit: Hat auch leider nicht geholfen... Wenn ich es starten möchte (ohne Admin-Rechte), kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich es mit Admin-Rechten starte, passiert nichts. Die LCore.exe steht dann zwar unter den Prozessen im TaskManager, aber mehr auch nicht. Langsam verzweifle ich...


----------



## Arazis (27. August 2012)

*AW: G19 - Logitech Gaming Software stürzt ab und startet nicht...*

So , sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe, hatte viel um die Ohren . Habe da mal etwas gestöbert, und scheinst nicht der "Erste" zu sein dem das passiert. Die Gaming Software kommt mit paar Runtimes nicht klar. Habe dir eine kleine Anleitung geschrieben, so haben viele Leute wieder ein Lächeln ins Gesicht bekommen 1. Deinstalliere die LG Software 2. Deaktiviere die UAC 3. Deinstalliere VisualC++ 2008 4. Installiere VisualC++ 2008 und als letzten Schritt, die Gaming-Software 8.20 als Admin wieder Installieren. Damit sollte das Problem der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## DaSuka (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G19 - Logitech Gaming Software stürzt ab und startet nicht...*

*Logitech Lcore.exe Microsoft Visual c++ Runtime Library Exception *



Probiert mal folgendes aus: 

Zieht euer Logitech Gerät aus, und schließt die *Logitech Gaming Software* falls diese noch läuft (Taskmanager - Prozess beenden) !
Software sollte aber bei dem Error nicht mehr laufen 



Sucht mal in _C:\Users\yourname]\AppData\Local\Logitech\Logitech Gaming Software\_  die Datei *settings.json *und löscht diese!


*Logitech Gaming Software *neu starten und Geräte ein stöpseln*. 
*


*sollte eigentlich jetzt laufen !*


----------



## claass (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: G19 - Logitech Gaming Software stürzt ab und startet nicht...*

probier doch mal die neue version 8.40.83 vieleicht ist es dann weg. Ab dieser Version wird auch die G700 Maus ins LGS eingebunden (ist aber leider nicht zu empfehlen).
Ich benutze die 8.35.18 meiner Meinung nach die beste. die älteren Versionen gibts bei Logitech's FTP: ftp://ftp.logitech.com/pub/techsupport/gaming/ 
gruß
ftp://ftp.logitech.com/pub/techsupport/gaming/


----------

